# COMPLETED AFGHANS



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

This are a few afghans I recently completed.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

This one is mine, I made 2 ...it took me 3 months.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

WOW, VERY nice work on all of it!!!!!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you...they are really not difficult. You just have to pay attention to what you are doing.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

They are amazing, very lovely work.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you..*s*


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful work!! I really like them all But would like to try the one that I see still on the needles.


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

This one is called Homespun Stripes and is also available online
It's a Lion Brand pattern. I made it in Homespun yarn. I love it!
Homespun yarn washes beautifully.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

The homespun afghan

You can also download it here:
http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00010&cat_id=363


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Phyllis throw is available here:

http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00009&cat_id=363

The Bear Claw throw is available at these sites:

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Afghans-and-Blankets/bear-claw-throw#

http://www.coatsandclark.com/NR/rdonlyres/E2B4EBE4-7E43-48D3-BD17-446C13C6FC3B/12871/LW13891.pdf

http://www.coatsandclark.com/Crafts/Knitting/Projects/AfghansThrows/LW1389+Bear+Claw+Throw.htm

Kathy's Throw/Afghan is not available on line.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

The Kathy throw/afghan

The pattern is available here in a booklet by Leisure Arts:
http://www.leisurearts.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Beginners%27s+Guide+6+easy+projects

in the booklet - Beginner's Guide - Knit stitches... 6 easy projects.
It's the baby afghan project #5 on p.20 & 21. The picture is on page 37.
What I did was use single strand worsted weight yarn and size 9 needles.. Repeat rows 4-13 to desired length.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Your work is simply stunning!!! I'm in LOVE with that bear-claw pattern.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

The tunisian afghan...called Nosegays or the Rose Afghan
This comes from a McCall's design Ideas Afghans Vol 1 published in 1980. 

You might find a copy on E Bay. The yarns were by Phildar and the yarn and colors are no longer available. I made one for my sister in law and one for my mother. I inherited my mother's when she passed away. Since then I've been asked to sell it many times. I just can't part with it.

The pattern calls for 3 panels. I decided to knit it all in one piece and that's what I did. I will scan the magazine picture and post it.


----------



## 123patacake (Jun 16, 2011)

HOW ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL.....WISH I COULD DO THIS ONE....BUT ALAS STRUGGLEING WITH CROCHET...LET ALONE KNITTING. ......WELL DONE, AND A PAT ON THE BK. XX


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

They're all absolutely beautiful especially the tunisian crochet with embroidery. I have every intention of making one of those ONE OF THESE DAYS!!! Famous last words, I know!
JuneK


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Awww, thanks. Tunisian crochet is really easier...I love it.
But it does require that you then do a cross stitch pattern over the completed afghan... but the result is awesome.

I taught myself.. the instructions are very clear.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

June, don't wait for one of these days. 
I was kind of forced into it. My sister in law is one of those people that have everything. When I saw this pattern I said, that she doesn't have! So I purchased the yarn and made it.

My mother saw and admired it, so I made one for her. I never made one for myself, but I did inherit hers. It looks the same as the day I made it. She had it on display on a chaise lounge in her living room.


----------



## 123patacake (Jun 16, 2011)

WILL GIVE IT A GO , IF ITS THAT EASY. ARE YOU SAYING THE EDGING WAS CROSS STITCH AND/OR ROSES. XX


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

On the rose Tunisian afghan the background is like a light ecru.
Everything else you see, any color you see, is cross-stitched
I'll try to scan a better pic, maybe from the magazine.


----------



## 123patacake (Jun 16, 2011)

WHERE DO I GET THE PATTERN FROM...SORRY TO BE A PAIN. XX


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning work, love them all. :thumbup: 
Pam


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

You can't get the pattern unless you can find the McCall's Magazine I posted earlier... The pattern is 30 years old and unfortunately I can't possibly copy the embroidery charts. The other problem is that the yarn is no longer available... It's the colors that make this outstanding.

Here's a bigger pic so you can see the embroidery.
There are many Tunisian patterns available today. You can probably find a pattern you like.


----------



## 123patacake (Jun 16, 2011)

yes i think i have a book ordered from someone on here....thank u all the same....appreciate it. have a good day/night. xx


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Really gorgeous. I don't which afghan impresses me the most. Despite your humility, you have a lot of skill and patience.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

lovely work very pretty


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a beautiful collection of afgahns and how very thoughtful of you to have all the references available for patterns. Of course, the Rose one is outstanding. I do samplesfor a Xstitch store so I know how much work went into that *after* completing the fabric! I am mor of a knitter so am very impressed with your others as well. I think I may just give the blue one a try and want to look at the gold pattern more closely. Lovely, Lovey work.


----------



## pugmax (Aug 30, 2011)

beautiful knitting and tunisian. I just started doing tunisian and love the looks of it. Enjoy looking at your work. pugmax


----------



## kddetrick (Jun 5, 2011)

What beautiful work. They are very SPECIAL. Thank you for showing to us. karen


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love your work!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Your afghans are all absolutely beautiful. 
THANKS for sharing.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

OH WOW!



Treasure said:


> This one is mine, I made 2 ...it took me 3 months.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think you must be the afghan queen. I like them all but especially the 1 with embroidery.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful!! My favorite is the bear claw afghan.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

I am in awe!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful! I made the pattern you used in "Kathy's Afghan" for a pink baby blanket. It was a few years ago. i had so much trouble with it. I couldn't seem to "read" by knitting and kept getting lost on what row I was on! I should try it again since I've learned so much since then. You have inspired me.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Treasure said:


> This are a few afghans I recently completed.


treasure they are absolutely gorgeous. thanks for showing them


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Treasure said:


> This are a few afghans I recently completed.


You are a master! I'm very impressed with your work.

:thumbup:


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi,
They are all so beautiful. My favorites are the Kathy's afghan, and yours, with the embroidery stitching.

Very nice work!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Jynx

I knit more than I crochet as well. I really love the Rose Afghan, I am very proud of having made two of this pattern if I do say so myself. I love doing afghans and shawls as well.

The other posted afghans are simple patterns, they just need a little concentration and certainly can be done by anyone that can do a knit, purl, yarnover and knit a few together, and pass slip stitch over.

I have been doing my Christmas gifts...scarves and hats, shawls and afghans. I am no longer doing sweaters, etc. they are a lot of work and you don't always do the right style, etc. for the recipient.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Coopwire--
First, try remaking the pink one again by using 9 needles and a single strand of worsted weight yarn.

Keep a little note book and write down each line you complete of the pattern...Use markers between the pattern repeats, that will help you keep your place. 

And use a life line...they truly are worth it. I use it everytime I knit a project.


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

These are absolutely beautiful Those receiving these certainly are lucky and should be thrilled. If they aren't, you can send them to me.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

They are all beautiful especially the tunisian one. Wow! Is the pattern for the Bear Claw one a free pattern? Where can I find this one? Thank you.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

Your work is lovely!!! I have made many afghans for others, and have none for myself, although I keep thinking about what I might like (it changes constantly). I'm glad you made an afghan for yourself--you deserve it!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Very nice and thank you for the pattern sites.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Lovely work - love the pattern of the charcoal grey!


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

So very pretty each and every one, unbelieveable work!!


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

absolutely fantastic. I can only dream of these.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## kyliesnana (Apr 3, 2011)

I have not tried the Tunisian afghan, but since you cross stitched the pattern, is it at all like the afghan stitch? I made my grand daughters afghans using the afghan stitch, cross stitched a Disney princesses on one a care bear on the other. Kyliesnana
Kyliesnana
other


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Treasure said:


> The homespun afghan
> 
> You can also download it here:
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00010&cat_id=363


oops, this is a .pdf file and I'm not sure how to open it. Any suggestions? I would like to see the pattern before I save it.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

They are all lovely, and thank you for the links.
I also like the one still on the needles.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I am speechless and I am never speechless lol...ALL your work is exquisitly done...takes my breath away!!!
I had this pattern for the Nose Gay or Tunisian Rose Afghan..and lost it with military moves, divorce etc...makes my heart sad now as it was on the top of my to do list.

I did search the internet including E-bay and what I thought I found was all sold out..sigh.
If anyone has the book for sale...I would love to have it..or just the pattern.

¸*´¸.*´¨) ¸.*´)
(¸.*´ Congratulations on all your beautiful work and your kind heart.

Hugs and God Bless you for all your beautiful work.
What a treasure to have your mothers afghan.

Camilla

OK FYI UPDATE....FOUND THE TUNISIAN ROSE AFGHAN USED BOOK 3 LEFT I GOT ONE...HERE:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B001NZVKH8/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&qid=1315773572&sr=1-3&condition=used

Hope this helps.



Treasure said:


> You can't get the pattern unless you can find the McCall's Magazine I posted earlier... The pattern is 30 years old and unfortunately I can't possibly copy the embroidery charts. The other problem is that the yarn is no longer available... It's the colors that make this outstanding.
> 
> Here's a bigger pic so you can see the embroidery.
> There are many Tunisian patterns available today. You can probably find a pattern you like.


----------



## jaic67 (Jul 30, 2011)

where are patterns for the afghans shown?


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty work.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

jaic67 said:


> where are patterns for the afghans shown?


scroll back and check the other pages.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Love the gray one "Kathy's Afghan" it is so elegant looking.

The other two are beautiful also.

Hopefully one day I will be good enough to knit such as these.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh, you have been a BUSY woman. All of those afghans. The Tunesian crochet with embroidery is beautiful. They are all pretty. You've done some beautiful work!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Kyliesnana

Tunisian is also known as the afghan stitch...

Aren't they just gorgeous when completed?


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

are the flowers knitted or done with needlepoint. beautiful.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

rabuckler said:


> They are all beautiful especially the tunisian one. Wow! Is the pattern for the Bear Claw one a free pattern? Where can I find this one? Thank you.


Rabuckler

Here is where you can download the pattern for free:

he Bear Claw throw is available at these sites:

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Afghans-and-Blankets/bear-claw-throw#

http://www.coatsandclark.com/NR/rdonlyres/E2B4EBE4-7E43-48D3-BD17-446C13C6FC3B/12871/LW13...

http://www.coatsandclark.com/Crafts/Knitting/Projects/AfghansThrows/LW1389+Bear+Claw+Thro...


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

toula said:


> are the flowers knitted or done with needlepoint. beautiful.


Toula... the flowers are cross stitched

Anything that isn't white is cross-stitched.
The green border is single crochet.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

TXann said:


> Love the gray one "Kathy's Afghan" it is so elegant looking.
> 
> The other two are beautiful also.
> 
> Hopefully one day I will be good enough to knit such as these.


Ann, I'm in Lufkin, where are you?

These patterns are not difficult...by using markers you can keep control of what you are knitting. As long as you can knit and purl, knit a few stitches together and yarnover, you can do these patterns.

Just keep track of your rows with pencil and paper, and use markers and that's half the battle of any pattern.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Treasure said:


> TXann said:
> 
> 
> > Love the gray one "Kathy's Afghan" it is so elegant looking.
> ...


Hi Treasure,

I am North of Houston in The Woodlands, TX area. I have a Wrap on needles that has Cable stitching on it. When I finish it I would like to start on an Afghan.

I have been looking at patterns and I am leaning toward a Sampler Afghan knitted in different stitches. Don't know if I want to knit squares or knit the different patterns in a strip or knit in the whole doing a different stitch with garter stitches in between.

I want to do the different stitches so that I can get a lot of practice knitting different stitches.

I so want to do a sweater for myself. But have to work up the nerve to attempt one.

So nice to meet a fellow Texan. Your work is beautiful.

Ann


----------



## usha (Sep 3, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful Afghans. I can only dream about them, as I am not very good with knitting or chrochet.


----------



## Sophia5 (Jul 10, 2011)

Love all of your afghans........still don't know where you find the time. It takes me a long time to finish anything because my eyes are just too tired after working on a computer all day. Your work is wonderful!


----------



## huntersgrammie (May 25, 2011)

would you mind writing out those rows it would be so much easier than trying to order it and waiting to get it if its even available


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Treasure said:


> This one is mine, I made 2 ...it took me 3 months.


That is amazing.. I can't even imagine doing something like that.. Your work is really really nice.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Gorgeous afghans you do such beautiful work and thanks for sharing

Mary


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Found these free patterns for a tunisian afghan with embroidery on one of the websites. 
http://freevintagecrochet.com/afghans/star112-victorian

http://freevintagecrochet.com/afghan-patterns/columbia-minerva-742/rose-afghan


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are all beautiful, love the embrodered one really nice :thumbup:


----------



## jaic67 (Jul 30, 2011)

And where do we get Kathy's afghan pattern?


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

WOW...BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Poochy2

Those are all very pretty afghans...great find!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

jaic67 said:


> And where do we get Kathy's afghan pattern?


The Kathy throw/afghan

The pattern is available here in a booklet by Leisure Arts:
http://www.leisurearts.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Beginners%27s+Guide+6+easy+projects

in the booklet - Beginner's Guide - Knit stitches... 6 easy projects.
It's the baby afghan project #5 on p.20 & 21. The picture is on page 37.
What I did was use single strand worsted weight yarn and size 9 needles.. Repeat rows 4-13 to desired length.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

huntersgrammie said:


> would you mind writing out those rows it would be so much easier than trying to order it and waiting to get it if its even available


To which afghan/s are you referring?


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just love all of your work, you should be very proud! I especially like the flowered one.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

niblet007 said:


> Just love all of your work, you should be very proud! I especially like the flowered one.


Thank you, niblet.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh! how wonderful. They all look really nice. Well done.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

These are works of art - I'm so impressed!


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi there, I totally like them all. Ive gone 2 the Bear Claw site & saved the pattern 4 a definitely will do. I see thats its reversible so, Im thinking, perhaps this would a great pattern 4 a reversible scarf. Ill be experimenting on that. Thanking u 4 this pattern its gorgeous. :roll:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Where did you get the pattern from ? Do they still have it?


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Which pattern?


----------



## kathys crafts (Jan 31, 2013)

I am very lucky in that I have this pattern book and several others that have tunisian afghans patterns in them. Now that I am retired I plan on making this afghan but have some questions. I have seen directions for 2 different methods of cross stitching. One is to cross stitch by going through the little holes that tunisian stitch creates and bring the yarn through the back and back up to the next hole, the other method used the middle of the tunisian stitch and not going through the back. I prefer the looks of the cross stitch through the back but the back of the afghan looks very messy. It will need to be lined. How do you do this? I have searched but found no directions on any sites on how to do this. Its amazing on how little is published on creating and finishing these masterpieces of hand work.


----------



## kathys crafts (Jan 31, 2013)

I am very lucky in that I have this pattern book and several others that have tunisian afghans patterns in them. Now that I am retired I plan on making this afghan but have some questions. I have seen directions for 2 different methods of cross stitching. One is to cross stitch by going through the little holes that tunisian stitch creates and bring the yarn through the back and back up to the next hole, the other method used the middle of the tunisian stitch and not going through the back. I prefer the looks of the cross stitch through the back but the back of the afghan looks very messy. It will need to be lined. How do you do this? I have searched but found no directions on any sites on how to do this. Its amazing on how little is published on creating and finishing these masterpieces of hand work.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Search for tunisian afghan needlework embroidery - done through the center of the stitches.

Crewel embroidery is another way to have the embroidery show on the back side of the afghan. Search for tunisian afghan crewel embroidery.

So sorry but I didn't find anything on lining one.

Why don't you copy your request and start it as a new topic, as I'm not sure you will get enough response posting it here.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Treasure said:


> jaic67 said:
> 
> 
> > And where do we get Kathy's afghan pattern?
> ...


That link wasn't available; but I found the book on Amazon.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Treasure said:


> This one is mine, I made 2 ...it took me 3 months.


So much talent on one website. Treasure, yours looks like Petit-point - detail is fab.


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

wow very pretty i love roses and you did a super job 
Dora


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

knitnut said:


> Beautiful work!! I really like them all But would like to try the one that I see still on the needles.


 That reminds me, I still on mine on the needles some where's. Need to find it again. Thanks for reminding me, knitnut. 
Every one of these afghans are great. Great work.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Your Afghans are quite an accomplishment. Truly pieces of art. Juneperk you better start one... so I can follow of course. :lol:


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

brain56 said:


> That link wasn't available; but I found the book on Amazon.


I can't find the book. Is there a name for the stitch pattern? I don't need the afghan pattern itself, but would like the stitch pattern. Could I find it on some other website? Thanks!

Love all these projects.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

I realize this is dated, but could you let me know the pattern for Kathy's afghan, if you still have it. It is unique and beautiful and I'd like to try it. I did a search for Bear claw and this came up. Thanks


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Momvam said:


> I realize this is dated, but could you let me know the pattern for Kathy's afghan, if you still have it. It is unique and beautiful and I'd like to try it. I did a search for Bear claw and this came up. Thanks


Check this page: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29244-1.html


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Momvam

This is the link for the Bear Claw Afghan

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Afghans-and-Blankets/bear-claw-throw#


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

I so admire your work... Each afghan is so beautiful.... Talented knitter ...


----------



## ConnieS58 (Sep 8, 2018)

Very new to this site, actually this is my first post. How do I go about finding the pattern for this quilt?


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

They all look very good indeed.


----------

